# Boston police cadet info.



## rlay84 (Jun 16, 2006)

whats up fellas. I was just wondering if their is anybody else who follows this site that maybe trying for the Boston police cadet job. If so do you know the status of how many cadets could potentially be hired? What is the normal sequence of events after getting the preliminary test back for candidates,Is there a quota that needs to be met? What are the responcibilities of cadets, hours worked, is there overtime? Do you need to be a disciple of jesus to have a legitimate chance? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

rlay84 said:


> Do you need to be a disciple of jesus to have a legitimate chance?


That probably wouldn't help you....

Now, if you were the Commisioners nephew..


----------

